

Should Facebook remove subject lines from messaging system? - jparise
http://mashable.com/2009/09/26/facebook-subject-lines/

======
catone
No.

Facebook messaging is like email... and if you get a lot of messages, subjects
can be helpful.

The comparison to Twitter doesn't really make sense. It is Facebook status
that is like Twitter (and has no subject requirement). Facebook's inbox is not
like Twitter.

~~~
jriddycuz
You're right. Facebook is not Twitter. Twitter is what happens when you
eliminate everything _but_ subject lines. It's a platform for transmitting
social MIME headers.

------
slmbrhrt
So whip together a Greasemonkey script and put the choice in the hands of the
savvy user. Not the most elegant solution, I know, but it's clear there's a
difference of opinion so taking either road would leave someone out in the
cold.

------
jganetsk
Yes.

